# Llegar a / Ir a estudiar



## HermanaHondureña

I recently heard someone say: 

“¿Qué haces después de trabajar?”

And the answer to that question was: 

“Llegar a estudiar.” 

It appeared that the answer means: “I’m going to study.” 

Can forms of “Ir + a,” be interchanged with, “Llegar + a,” or did I completely misunderstand?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodal

Go home and study is the right meaning of "llegar a estudiar" (llegar a casa y estudiar) o a cualquier otro lugar donde usualmente llega a estudiar (biblioteca, café, etc).

Llegar is to arrive but no one says to arrive home and study.
_We hear I have to come home and study / I have to go home and study / I have to get home and study.
_
I have to get_ home and study_, is probably the closest in meaning.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HermanaHondureña

Mil gracias, Rodal.


----------



## Rodal

I like get home and study the best.


----------



## Ciprianus

HermanaHondureña said:


> I recently heard someone say:
> 
> “¿Qué haces después de trabajar?”
> 
> And the answer to that question was:
> 
> “Llegar a estudiar.”
> 
> It appeared that the answer means: “I’m going to study.”
> 
> Can forms of “Ir + a,” be interchanged with, “Llegar + a,” or did I completely misunderstand?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Rodal

Está perfectamente bien. 
~¿Llegarás a casa hoy?
--Sí, Llegaré a estudiar, ¡que aburrido!


----------



## HermanaHondureña

Ciprianus, I thought the same thing. It was a native speaker that said it though. I’m positive that he used those forms. Maybe he just uses poor grammar or maybe it is a regional thing? That was why I asked here, because I know there are many people with a vast knowledge of proper Spanish/English vocabulary and grammar.


----------



## Circunflejo

La frase se dijo en Honduras por lo que tendría que ser alguien de ese país o alguien que conozca muy bien el español que se habla por allí quien nos dijese si la frase es de uso habitual por esas tierras. Por estas tierras de Castilla no se usa.

Después de trabajar, a no ser que uno se quede en su puesto de trabajo haciendo cosas no relacionadas con el trabajo, uno va a alguna parte. No se puede llegar a un lugar sin haber ido previamente.


----------



## aommoa

Si me lo dijeran tendría que pararme a pensar qué me ha dicho. Posiblemente pensaría que  el/ella pensaba que no le iba a dar tiempo a estudiar y finalmente podría. Pero seria bastante rebuscado. Al menos para el uso en mi zona


----------



## gato radioso

HermanaHondureña said:


> I recently heard someone say:
> 
> “¿Qué haces después de trabajar?”
> 
> And the answer to that question was:
> 
> “Llegar a estudiar.”
> 
> It appeared that the answer means: “I’m going to study.”
> 
> Can forms of “Ir + a,” be interchanged with, “Llegar + a,” or did I completely misunderstand?
> 
> Thanks!



In my area  -European Spanish- "llegar a estudiar" would mean something diferent, in the lines of "I eventually got around to study (despite the difficulties)".
If the idea is that after work, you get home and start studying (with no special nuance in this, you´re just talking about two consecutive actions):
_"¿Qué haces después de trabajar?
Llego *a casa* y *me pongo/comienzo* a estudiar"_


----------



## S.V.

I agree with Rodal. It is also used here in Mexico.

El padre que llega a comer y a acostarse y a enjuagarse el sol de la cara.
(Fuentes, _La región más transparente_; *MÉXICO*)

—¿Quién puso ese horror ahí? —preguntó Andrés llegando a comer.
(Mastretta, _Arráncame la vida_; *MÉXICO*)​_¿Hoy vas a llegar a comer o pido algo? Are you getting home to eat, or should I order something?_


----------



## gato radioso

Increíble la variedad del idioma.
Me encanta su riqueza, aunque lo siento por los que intentan aprenderlo.... deben pensar que los hispanoparlantes estamos un poco locos.


----------



## S.V.

gato radioso said:


> un poco locos.


Siento que_ "poco loco"_ ya no sirve por aquí, para quienes tienen peques cantando Coco tanto como Frozen. La riqueza y la atrofia del idioma.


----------



## aommoa

Ese uso también se da en España S.V.


----------



## HermanaHondureña

Gato Radioso y aommoa,
¡Sí! ¡Lo que dijeron tiene mucho sentido! Por días estaba hablando de estudiar un tema, y nunca lo estudió. Finalmente el tercer día esa frase lo dijo- “Llegar a estudiar.”

No me di cuenta que esa parte era importante (que finalmente iba a estudiar después de tener las ganas por días).

Circunflejo- el hablante es costarricense, cerca de Honduras, pero no hondureño.

Y la respuesta de la pregunta original es, no, las dos frases no son iguales. (Llegar+a / Ir+a)

En este contexto, “Llegar a estudiar,” con la pregunta, “¿Qué haces después de trabajar?” significa:

“The time has come to study./Finally study.” Etc.


----------



## gato radioso

OK, Hermana


----------



## S.V.

Errr, I disagree. That context does not make sense after “_¿Qué haces después de trabajar?_”.

*+1* for_ I get home and study_. Though someone from Central America should tell us.


----------



## HermanaHondureña

I would love to hear from someone in Central America to know for sure the most common meaning because it would make sense to go either way. The person intended to go home and study... after he had been putting it off for days. 

If I see the speaker again I will try to ask which he meant and see if he even remembers saying that.


----------



## Circunflejo

HermanaHondureña said:


> Circunflejo- el hablante es costarricense, cerca de Honduras, pero no hondureño.



¡Haberlo dicho antes! Quizá haya algún tico, o alguna tica, en el foro que le pueda indicar si la expresión es de uso corriente por esos lares. Por cierto, cerca, lo que se dice cerca de Honduras... pues depende de lo que usted considere cerca y de la zona de Costa Rica de la que sea el hablante. No olvide que entre Honduras y Costa Rica hay un país llamado Nicaragua...



HermanaHondureña said:


> I would love to hear from someone in Central America to know for sure the most common meaning



Firstly, I would love to hear from someone in Costa Rica if it's common to use it in the context it was used. It might be a rare use or even a mistake of the speaker... We don't know yet.


----------



## jasminasul

Llevo años en CR y estoy con Rodal. En mi español sería "ir".

“Tengo que *llegar* a la casa porque hoy llega el chivo de mi hermana y no se pueden dejar solos.”
 “No quiero *llegar* mañana al trabajo. Me van a molestar mucho porque perdió la S.”
Si te acordas de aquella guila que te cuadro esta todavia mas rica! Para que le vaya haciendo numeros si vuelve a *llegarse*!
*llegar* con el candil de la cocinera: regresar a la casa de madrugada


----------



## Circunflejo

jasminasul said:


> Llevo años en CR y estoy con Rodal.



Tanto sus ejemplos como este de Rodal:



Rodal said:


> Está perfectamente bien.
> ~¿Llegarás a casa hoy?
> --Sí, Llegaré a estudiar, ¡que aburrido!



ofrecen un uso de llegar que no me parece raro independientemente de que en alguno de los ejemplos yo usaría otro verbo. Por contra, llegar a estudiar como respuesta a ¿qué haces después del trabajo? sí que me parece raro y hasta erróneo por lo que expliqué en el mensaje número ocho de este hilo. La cuestión es si allá en Costa Rica es usual contestar a la pregunta ¿qué haces después del trabajo? diciendo llegar a seguido de un infinitivo; por ejemplo, llegar a estudiar o llegar a cenar. La cuestión, por tanto, no es si llegar a estudiar se usa en otros contextos puesto que en eso creo que estaremos todos de acuerdo en responder que sí se hace.


----------



## Rodal

Hace ya muchos años había un comercial radial en Chile que decía: "a precios tan bajos es llegar y llevar en la Polar".

De este mismo modo se emplea el verbo llegar en infinitivo para anunciar una acción inmediata.

Llegar y estudiar es empezar a estudiar al momento mismo de llegar.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rodal said:


> Llegar y estudiar es empezar a estudiar al momento mismo de llegar.



Estoy de acuerdo pero eso no es lo mismo que llegar a estudiar que es por lo que se preguntaba en el primer mensaje del hilo.


----------



## Rodal

Doy ejemplos para entender la expresión. Otro ejemplo:

Una madre le pregunta a su hijo:

~ ¿Vas a llegar a casa esta noche hijo mío?
--Sí mamá, llegaré a estudiar y luego a dormir.
~ Vaya si me lo contaran no lo creería. Estás muy juicioso últimamente.
-- ¡Que va! llegar a estudiar y dormir ha sido mi rutina desde que empecé a estudiar.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rodal said:


> Doy ejemplos para entender la expresión.



Yo la expresión la entiendo perfectamente. Es más, hasta la empleo en algunos de los contextos que usted ha dado a modo de ejemplo. Sin embargo, no considero que sea correcto emplearla como respuesta a la pregunta ¿qué haces después de trabajar? porque, como dije previamente,



Circunflejo said:


> Después de trabajar, a no ser que uno se quede en su puesto de trabajo haciendo cosas no relacionadas con el trabajo, uno va a alguna parte. No se puede llegar a un lugar sin haber ido previamente.





Circunflejo said:


> La cuestión es si allá en Costa Rica es usual contestar a la pregunta ¿qué haces después del trabajo? diciendo llegar a seguido de un infinitivo; por ejemplo, llegar a estudiar o llegar a cenar.



...independientemente de que su uso me parezca acertado o desacertado. Parece ser, por lo que dice Rodal, que en Chile sí lo es. ¿Lo es en algún otro país más?


----------



## S.V.

Ah, debe ser como en los hilos de_ ir_ y _venir_. No usan_ venir _cuando no se está en el lugar:_ ¿Vas a venir al cine?_ (lo podemos decir en casa, en piyamas).

Así, lo que les suena mal es que, sin complemento (_llego a casa a estudiar_), _llegar_ es_ venir_ al lugar en que alguien se encuentra actualmente. Aun si no contamos la confusión con la perífrasis _llegar_ + infinitivo: 'finalmente estudiar', como decían.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Y hay que llegar temprano o a tiempo, a lo que sea.


----------



## Circunflejo

S.V. said:


> Ah, debe ser como en los hilos de_ ir_ y _venir_. No usan_ venir _cuando no se está en el lugar:_ ¿Vas a venir al cine?_



Pues ese ejemplo en concreto yo sí que la he escuchado decir por aquí...



S.V. said:


> Así, lo que les suena mal es que, sin complemento (_llego a casa a estudiar_), _llegar_ es_ venir_ al lugar en que alguien se encuentra actualmente.



No necesariamente. Llegar es finalizar un desplazamiento en el punto previsto. Da igual si hay alguien en el lugar de llegada o si no hay nadie.



MiguelitOOO said:


> Y hay que llegar temprano o a tiempo



Mejor temprano que a quien madruga, Dios le ayuda.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, también pienso que es así cuando hay complemento (o contexto). Pero sin él, "_No has llegado_", "_Ya llegué_" dan a entender que el destino es desde la perspectiva del hablante, por ejemplo.

¿Aún les suena mal si el destino se aclara en el contexto?

—¿Sí vas a venir a la biblioteca? Mañana tenemos examen.
—Sólo llego a estudiar unos minutos y me voy.​


----------



## Circunflejo

S.V. said:


> ¿Aún les suena mal si el destino se aclara en el contexto?
> 
> —¿Sí vas a venir a la biblioteca? Mañana tenemos examen.
> —Sólo llego a estudiar unos minutos y me voy.



A mi sí. Solo voy a ir a estudiar o solo voy a acercarme a estudiar pero nunca diría solo voy a llegar a estudiar.


----------



## Anti_Work

Otra posibilidad es que no escuchaste exactamente lo que dijeron y el dialogo real fué este:
- ¿Qué haces después de trabajar?
- "Llegar, y a estudiar."
Es una manera de decir que se pondrá a estudiar inmediatamente después de llegar, es decir que no hará ninguna otra cosa, sino que llega e inmediatamente se pone a estudiar.


----------



## HermanaHondureña

Just spoke with the original speaker to ask what the intention was and he said:

“Quería decir que iba a llegar en casa y estudiar.”

His original answer was an incomplete sentence, sort of piggy backing off the original question.
The “ir+a” being implied.

¿Qué vas a hacer después de trabajar?

(Voy a) llegar a estudiar.

So Rodal and S.V., you were right on from the very beginning with what he was trying to say.

I’m sure I sounded crazy bringing up a seemingly insignificant phrase from last week. 





Circunflejo said:


> ¡Haberlo dicho antes! Quizá haya algún tico, o alguna tica, en el foro que le pueda indicar si la expresión es de uso corriente por esos lares. Por cierto, cerca, lo que se dice cerca de Honduras... pues depende de lo que usted considere cerca y de la zona de Costa Rica de la que sea el hablante. No olvide que entre Honduras y Costa Rica hay un país llamado Nicaragua...
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, I would love to hear from someone in Costa Rica if it's common to use it in the context it was used. It might be a rare use or even a mistake of the speaker... We don't know yet.



As for that, I just meant CR is relatively close to Honduras compared to Spain and some of the other countries were commenters are from. I am very aware of Nicaragua and have spent some beautiful time there.


----------



## S.V.

HermanaHondureña said:


> I’m sure I sounded crazy bringing up a seemingly insignificant phrase from last week.


You did it for us! Now the mistery is solved, thank you.


----------



## Maxinho

Circunflejo said:


> Tanto sus ejemplos como este de Rodal:
> 
> 
> 
> ofrecen un uso de llegar que no me parece raro independientemente de que en alguno de los ejemplos yo usaría otro verbo. Por contra, llegar a estudiar como respuesta a ¿qué haces después del trabajo? sí que me parece raro y hasta erróneo por lo que expliqué en el mensaje número ocho de este hilo. La cuestión es si allá en Costa Rica es usual contestar a la pregunta ¿qué haces después del trabajo? diciendo llegar a seguido de un infinitivo; por ejemplo, llegar a estudiar o llegar a cenar. La cuestión, por tanto, no es si llegar a estudiar se usa en otros contextos puesto que en eso creo que estaremos todos de acuerdo en responder que sí se hace.


In South America, mainly in Chile we use very commonly that answer haha. I have many friends including me that we say “tengo que llegar a.. comer/estudiar/hacer deportes” or something likes this. Hahaha regards ✌


----------

